# Happy new year and, let there be sulfur in the air...



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Who's getting excited about muzzy season this year....I am


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally would be but the duck hunting has been great, probably end up flipping a coin to see if I deer hunt or duck hunt--- (its probably gonna be ducks)
I'll use my Mzzlder for ducking and still put some smoke in the air.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mmtchell said:


> Who's getting excited about muzzy season this year....I am


Me too!
My favorite time to hunt.
Extra bonus would be to have some snow on the ground


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I love muzzleloader season. I think mostly because I had time off this time of year. Now I’m retired and get much more time in the woods now but hunting in the snow was always fun for me but doesn’t look good for snow this year though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It will be the first time I can hunt all 4 days. Looking forward to it. It will be nice to not hear the spray and pray crowd as well. Bucks could be shedding soon. Good time for binoculars.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

threeten said:


> I love muzzleloader season. I think mostly because I had time off this time of year. Now I’m retired and get much more time in the woods now but hunting in the snow was always fun for me but *doesn’t look good for snow this year though.*


I know.
Been checking extended forecast and unfortunately...looks like it's gonna be a bit above normal temps.
With venison getting low in the freezer and two tags yet to fill...hoping the temps are down enough for the deer to be on the move.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> It will be the first time I can hunt all 4 days. Looking forward to it. It will be nice to not hear the spray and pray crowd as well. Bucks could be shedding soon. Good time for binoculars.


Yep, I got several pictures of a shed buck this week. I got the muzzle loader out and shot it on Friday. I’ll be out next weekend. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have been getting pictures since mid December of bucks starting to drop. It seems to be early for the amount of deer that have shed already. At least 7 different bucks that we know for sure from pictures. Most years we see 1 maybe 2 this early and most will drop late January through mid February. Good luck to anyone still hunting! We will be sitting this 1 out. We have been blessed this year with some great deer and awesome memories already.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Yep, I got several pictures of a shed buck this week. I got the muzzle loader out and shot it on Friday. I’ll be out next weekend. Good luck to everyone!


Ive seen two half rack bucks at the bird feeder this past week here in Summit county.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

i freshened up a blind today that I haven’t used in a couple years. It’s a mix of 2x4’s, plywood, burlap, canvas, and carpet covered with brush. I’m kind of excited to hunt it again. A friend of mine just texted me a picture of a decent 5 point shed that was laying in his yard this morning.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm still on the look out for one of those semi auto muzzle loaders that certain group seems to favor in Hocking county.
At least I don't have to worry about getting rice rabies from the deer this year...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I'm still on the look out for one of those semi auto muzzle loaders that certain group seems to favor in Hocking county.
> At least I don't have to worry about getting rice rabies from the deer this year...
> 
> View attachment 502270


With that 58cal smooth bore Zouave...you outta be able to line them deer up in a row and get 2-3 with one shot. Put the 25" bayonet on the end and you can stick em on like a shish kabob.
Loved the one I had. Sure wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

fastwater said:


> With that 58cal smooth bore Zouave...you outta be able to line them deer up in a row and get 2-3 with one shot. Put the 25" bayonet on the end and you can stick em on like a shish kabob.
> Loved the one I had. Sure wish I never got rid of it.


I do believe the barrel on my zouave is rifled...


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Put up a new stand on Monday. Went down today just to make sure everything is good to go this weekend. Found a shed. Looked around but didn't find the other one. Last year I shot what I thought was a doe. Turned out to be a shed buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I do believe the barrel on my zouave is rifled...


Bet it's accurate!
Mine was a smooth bore but would sling maxi balls quit well.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone getting out.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good luck to you guys heading out over the next 4 days. Glad the weather calmed down, looks like cooler temperatures and light winds for you all.

Kip


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Roughing it in the hopper wagon stand this morning. Good luck to anyone else out


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats a heck of a stand Magic Marker good luck to ya


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That looks pretty deluxe! I’m heading out this afternoon.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

MagicMarker said:


> Roughing it in the hopper wagon stand this morning. Good luck to anyone else out
> View attachment 502396
> View attachment 502397
> View attachment 502398


Did you camo the outside or leave it alone?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Did you camo the outside or leave it alone?


Plain it’s couple years old now and faded some. Hopper wagon rusty. We move it around different places. Deer pay no attention to it


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Very nice. I watched deer go to a grain wagon and combine that we’re left in the field every morning for a week straight this year to eat spilled grain. They stood right next to the equipment to eat. It got the wheels turning in my head.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Took the day off Friday to help my parents around their house as they have both been under the weather. Once the chores were done I slipped out around 2 pm to sit over a cut corn field Saturday afternoon in Stark Co.
I had a mature doe walk out at 100 yards around 4:30 pm, so I took her. Before I could check her out I received a phone call from my sister that they called the squad for my father and were heading for Altman hospital. Took care of the deer, dragging it 1/2 mile to the barn, collected my equipment and went back to the house for a shower. Made it to the hospital by 7:30 pm, but he was still in ER. They figured out he has pneumonia so he would be going to a room. About an hour later he was in ICU with sepsis. I then spent the night sleeping on a counter top in the waiting room making sure I caught the doctor.
They have him stabilized for now, but am waiting for the doctor in charge to speak to before going back to take care of the deer.
For this muzzleloading season there’s more than sulphur in the air!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We had a good hunt last night. It was a beautiful sunny afternoon, just a great day to be out. The sun made it feel warmer than it was. It was slow for awhile, but then it picked up around 4:30. We saw multiple groups of does meandering around. The largest group had seven does in it. Nothing got quite close enough for a solid shot. Finally just minutes before quitting time a single small doe came in at 75 yards and stopped walking just long enough for me to get on her. I put a Barnes through her neck and she dropped in her tracks. We gutted her under the frosty light of the moon. This will probably be our last deer of the year. We needed 1 more small doe to top off the freezer, and the almighty saw it fit to present one to us. We got her hung and skinned last night, I’ll butcher her this afternoon. I’m sad that the hunting is over, and thankful for the meat and memories. After we were done hunting my son said “Dad, I don’t want to grow up”. I told him that would be nice and asked him why he didn’t want to grow up? He said “Because I don’t want to quit going hunting together”. I told him that we will always hunt together. The best moments of my life in the past year have been out in the woods with my little buddy. Life is short, you better enjoy the days that you have.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s awesome Muddy. Very glad have the opportunity to share all this time with your son. Congrats on the doe as well.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Forgot to add in my post as Muddy mentioned, I too am a Barnes convert. Shot TC shock waves for years, but always seemed like I was slinging a harpoon through them. Just a small hole and no damage or blood. In the old days I would hit one at the same spot this deer was shot and you wouldn’t find blood until the deer was down, if then. Last night I found pieces of lung where she stood when the bullet hit her and the blood trail was such I didn’t have any issues following it. Could have trailed her in the dark. Barnes TEZ bullets flat out work.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think they are the perfect deer bullet. They are accurate and terminal ballistics are consistent and impressive. I’m shooting them over 95 grains of Black Horn. I got turned onto that set up by OGF back when Lundy was posting about it. The Hornady ballistic tips that I shot before over 2 pyrodex pellets were accurate, but did not expand.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Spent 4 hours Sunday afternoon without seeing a thing. _NO_ shots heard. Shoulda went squirrel hunting. Southern Clermont county...


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

I got fork horn Sat around 1030 very little shooting in Jackson county. Barnes 290 bullet did excellent job only went about 20


----------

